# Fdd's New Contest



## fdd2blk (Mar 26, 2009)

i had so much fun with the first one, i'm gonna do it again. 


make your best "foil" hat. silver shiny stuff only. winner gets a prize. 


here is mine and last contests winner. no repeats please. unique original ideas only. 

View attachment 366863 


contest ends May 1st. winner will be chosen shortly after. you most post your user name on a pic with your hat and put it in this thread. i will start a second thread with all the entries moved to it and locked. post all comments here please.


thanks for playing and good luck. 


entries can be found here ......... https://www.rollitup.org/contests/181153-fdds-foil-hat-contest-entries.html


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm soooooo in for this one.


----------



## Drgreenz (Mar 27, 2009)

thats it im buying a roll or 2 today


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 27, 2009)

Are we limited to one submission per person?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Are we limited to one submission per person?


you can enter more than one entry. just post them separately. thanks.


----------



## Joe Camel (Mar 27, 2009)

This should be interesting. I'm in.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 27, 2009)

whats the prize ?
if u wont say ... what was it last year then ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 27, 2009)

When he was asking for contest ideas he said a new pipe, but I don't know if that still stands.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 27, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> When he was asking for contest ideas he said a new pipe, but I don't know if that still stands.


that makes sense ... he makes em now


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2009)

i make new ones every few days so i can't really specify any one in particular. by the time the contest ends i will have hella more. i guess i will let the winner pick which one they want. 

a few samples, ..................


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 27, 2009)

You made all those? That's kick ass.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2009)

Hopefully this will keep them out for the time being.
I also made one for my cat, Biggie, a couple of years ago. He knows all my secrets ...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry ...didn't read the rules. Here's one with my name on the backup-hat.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2009)

and we have our first entry. 

i'll move them to a new thread a few at a time. i have to make the new thread and i feel lazy right now.


----------



## gmoneys (Mar 27, 2009)

where are the old entries because i have a great idea but i dont know if it has been used already,,,


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Mar 27, 2009)

Im in, I am going to make mine in the morning..

Whens the dead line?


P.S I want the pipe in the bottom right the black one with the flames..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, when is the dead line?


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i had so much fun with the first one, i'm gonna do it again.
> 
> contest ends May 1st. winner will be chosen shortly after. you most post your user name on a pic with your hat and put it in this thread. i will start a second thread with all the entries moved to it and locked. post all comments here please.
> 
> ...



............................


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice ...day 2 of the contest and still in the lead. Advantage - [email protected]
I've got a good feeling about this one ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 28, 2009)

420weedman said:


> ............................


thank you. 

i guess i should have used BIGGER letters.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 28, 2009)

So we're a bunch of stoners who can't read......who'd of thunk it.


----------



## mykul916 (Mar 28, 2009)

i gotta go get some foil!


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 29, 2009)

dude the top right pipe is awsome (the blue one).. id say one of the best ive seen.. even the lines look like there where theryre supposed to be lol

hmmm you get a rep for your skillz  i know it dont mean shit to staff but damn well done 

peace out 
j88


----------



## BCtrippin (Mar 29, 2009)

subscribed...


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2009)

BCtrippin said:


> subscribed...


fuck subscribing, you need to ENTER.


----------



## BCtrippin (Mar 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> fuck subscribing, you need to ENTER.


I will later....just didnt want to lose the thread.


----------



## acexxacer (Mar 31, 2009)

not done i need to add the second horn and possibly ftdman wings


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2009)

acexxacer said:


> not done i need to add the second horn and possibly ftdman wings



looking very nice.


----------



## acexxacer (Mar 31, 2009)

thank you fdd i'm gonna add the nose piece after the second horn


----------



## acexxacer (Mar 31, 2009)

and we have teh second horn





i may add more junk to it when im bored so watch out


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 31, 2009)

buying foil today....


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so in the design phase! We have all this month? Shit, buy stock in Reynold 2 day, cause Im hittin the stoe tomorrow!
Are we allowed to paint? Or do ya wanna see ALL foil. I been keepin in touch w/the mother ship fer years w/1, but it isnt very stylish, + the rectal tube wud not show up in the pic.


----------



## acexxacer (Mar 31, 2009)

It must be all foil


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 31, 2009)

Working on my entry right now, unfortunately i need to run to the store for more foil as i used it all wrapping brownies. I'm going for height but without using something for structure its hard to keep it from falling. 

FDD, i saw that shot of the pipes and immediately thought of the scene in the movie "electric apricot" where Les Claypool is blowing glass pipes and complaining that he can never sell any because his friends come and smoke out of all pieces before he can get them out the door. Freakin' hillarious, if you havn't seen that movie i highly (ba-zing) reccomend it.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Mar 31, 2009)

acexxacer said:


> It must be all foil


OK, thanx fer yer interpretation.
Now, fdd, can it be painted?


----------



## BuddyJesus (Apr 1, 2009)

foil run here i come!


----------



## angelsbandit (Apr 1, 2009)

make your best "foil" hat. silver shiny stuff only. winner gets a prize.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Apr 1, 2009)

Ok and does it say it cant be painted? No, so i'm askin!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2009)

Where in the hell am I? said:


> Ok and does it say it cant be painted? No, so i'm askin!!!!


it says "ONLY"


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Apr 1, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it says "ONLY"


TY, brah! I just needed clarification.


----------



## bossman88188 (Apr 1, 2009)

nice glass fdd looks like alot of attention to detail. thats a hell of a prize.


----------



## GrowTech (Apr 1, 2009)

*can it be any style hat, or does it have to be a wannabe viking hat?*


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2009)

you guys are killing me. just make a fucking foil hat. jeeesuz. 

any kind. use one small piece if you'd like. whatever it takes to protect your skull. if there is anything left to protect, that is. lol


----------



## GrowTech (Apr 1, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you guys are killing me. just make a fucking foil hat. jeeesuz.
> 
> any kind. use one small piece if you'd like. whatever it takes to protect your skull. if there is anything left to protect, that is. lol


im gonna make a hat that resembles a big middle finger just for u


----------



## GrowTech (Apr 1, 2009)

i take that back... im all out of foil


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> *can it be any style hat, or does it have to be a wannabe viking hat?*


I would assume any style. I didn't intend on starting a trend I was just worried about mold growing on my head without proper ventilation.
I made sure I had negative pressure in the hat so it stayed securely on my dome.
It ended up being unnecessary, as my brain doesn't put out sufficient wattage to merit air-cooling.


----------



## GrowTech (Apr 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I would assume any style. I didn't intend on starting a trend I was just worried about mold growing on my head without proper ventilation.
> I made sure I had negative pressure in the hat so it stayed securely on my dome.
> It ended up being unnecessary, as my brain doesn't put out sufficient wattage to merit air-cooling.


rofl @ epic response.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Apr 1, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> *can it be any style hat, or does it have to be a wannabe viking hat?*


No1 here was a Viking, was they? If so, yer a rapist


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2009)

Where in the hell am I? said:


> No1 here was a Viking, was they? If so, yer a rapist


Don't forget pillager! Jeez ...a man works so hard to rape AND pillage and only half of his efforts are recognized? I mean, raping's the easy part! You try pillaging an entire village. Sh*t get MONOTONOUS!


----------



## GrowTech (Apr 1, 2009)

Where in the hell am I? said:


> No1 here was a Viking, was they? If so, yer a rapist


Do ya like gladiator movies?


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Apr 1, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> Do ya like gladiator movies?


No, Timmy, I dont


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> Do ya like gladiator movies?


"Joey, have you ever been in a... in a Turkish prison?"


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2009)

you guys are on my contest thread.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Apr 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you guys are on my contest thread.


Sorry, brah, didnt mean to get carried away


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 2, 2009)

hahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha /\

well at least its not glass dildos


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2009)

i'm going to go hang myself now.


----------



## Stoney Jake (Apr 2, 2009)

Good stuff lol
Ok Im in. Ill do it this weekend.


----------



## dilco (Apr 2, 2009)

ok so i have started working on my foil hat will be up in the next few days as it looks it wont be a hard contest lol might post it later to may 1st haha good luck everyone


----------



## marijaneindeed (Apr 2, 2009)

gettin tinfoil tomorrow.


----------



## gohydro (Apr 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I would assume any style. I didn't intend on starting a trend I was just worried about mold growing on my head without proper ventilation.
> I made sure I had negative pressure in the hat so it stayed securely on my dome.
> It ended up being unnecessary, as my brain doesn't put out sufficient wattage to merit air-cooling.


+Rep for your humor! Still LMAO!

GoHydro

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/164408-6-pvc-system.html


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Apr 3, 2009)

My idea is foil planets orbiting around a foil pot leave, But need horns and a halo for balance


----------



## BCtrippin (Apr 3, 2009)

Masterofgenetics said:


> My idea is foil planets orbiting around a foil pot leave, But need horns and a halo for balance


You have to make it...not just come up with an idea..


----------



## CaGeD (Apr 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry ...didn't read the rules. Here's one with my name on the backup-hat.


+1776

God Bless.


----------



## Calijuana (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm so in.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Apr 4, 2009)

FDD I love you man!! I need a new avatar neways since having the baby.. topping my last entry will be the kicker..gonna need a whole ton of weed for this one LOL.. 

FDD when exactly is the deadline hour this time? =) And are you sure you have enough prizes this time? LOL. I know having to pick a winner last time sucked.. shyt, remember that one with the upside down body on the hat?! Crazy shyt! I wanted to send that guy a prize myself.. LOL.. time to find that old contest thread, those pix were awesome!

It 
is
fucking 
*ON. *


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 4, 2009)

i said it ends MAY first. i think i meant a day earlier. oh well, looks like MAY 1st it is.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Apr 4, 2009)

Now is it 11:59 p.m. May 1st or 12:01 a.m. May 1st? LMFAO.. =P These are things I need to know.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Apr 4, 2009)

Now is it 11:59 p.m. May 1st or 12:01 a.m. May 1st? LMFAO..  These are things I need to know.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 4, 2009)

whenever i wake up, on May 1st.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 4, 2009)

Sweet I'm in FDD, I'm gettin foil tomorrow, and I'll have something up this week!!!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Apr 4, 2009)

LMFAO.. ok so it's just like last time..


----------



## smoke and coke (Apr 4, 2009)

foil cap hmmmm. ok let me put my thinking cap on. hey my thinking cap is made of foil maybey ill enter that.


----------



## taknitEZ95 (Apr 5, 2009)

HAHA. what an orginal and excellent idea. man...if I wasn't useing all my foil on my mushroom jars (yea...i'm that poor) I would *RECK* this competiton. LOL. So it has to be TIN foil right??? cuz I could make a wicked awsome tin foil slash non painted aluminum beer can.......hat. wow that was long. 
Oh well...(in butter's voice) "rules is rules". I'll think of something. But yea...great contest idea.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Apr 5, 2009)

Dollar store... LOL..


----------



## taknitEZ95 (Apr 5, 2009)

lol. Ouch.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm just saying man.. I'm gettin mine there.. LOL..


----------



## taknitEZ95 (Apr 5, 2009)

yea...but if I gotta to go to the trouble of steeling tin foil...I'm gonna take it from wal-mart. (I support small businesses) .Oh!!! pay for it??? yea...I guess I could try that?

jk.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 5, 2009)

cash in the aluminum cans.


----------



## gohydro (Apr 5, 2009)

Let's see....new DIY hydro system or foil hat? New hydro system or foil hat?

ummmmm....OK...the hats have it.


----------



## taknitEZ95 (Apr 5, 2009)

Haha. Nice.
I am gonna for sure enter this competition though.
just give me a little time to "procure" the necessary tools. (foil).
WALLY WORLD HERE I COME!!!!!!


----------



## acexxacer (Apr 6, 2009)

whos winning so far? lol i hope its me


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 6, 2009)

acexxacer said:


> whos winning so far? lol i hope its me


i only saw 2 hats ....


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 6, 2009)

i was gonna start a new thread and move all the entries over 3 at a time. we only have 2 so far.


----------



## shipinit (Apr 6, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i was gonna start a new thread and move all the entries over 3 at a time. we only have 2 so far.









For those short on funds I hear this coupon works, trying it today


----------



## Drgreenz (Apr 6, 2009)

well here is my submission
hope yall like it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2009)

Drgreenz said:


> Liberals are like puppies, dumb, cute and fun to play with but eventually they are going to shit on you.


Hey, Dr. Greenz: you might think liberals are dumb but at least we understand that when you take a picture of yourself in the mirror, the text on your sign will read backwards. 
Just playin' with you. Nice hat, bro!
Competition's gettin' FIERCE!


----------



## Drgreenz (Apr 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hey, Dr. Greenz: you might think liberals are dumb but at least we understand that when you take a picture of yourself in the mirror, the text on your sign will read backwards.
> Just playin' with you. Nice hat, bro!
> Competition's gettin' FIERCE!


it was just something to get my screen name on it cause the first pic i didnt put it up. but yes for the most part i think liberals are pretty ignorant. not stupid, just ill informed


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 6, 2009)

i got it......................


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2009)

Drgreenz said:


> well here is my submission
> hope yall like it lol


I love the shoulder protection! Very Samurai-ish.


----------



## Drgreenz (Apr 6, 2009)

satallites dont just track your head, THEY GET YOUR SHOULDERS TOO!!!
lol ty


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2009)

Drgreenz said:


> satallites dont just track your head, THEY GET YOUR SHOULDERS TOO!!!
> lol ty



The government mustn't know of the upcoming shoulder revolt against the knee rebels!


----------



## taknitEZ95 (Apr 6, 2009)

I call it "the spurtle hat". It's a mix between a spider and a trutle. 
and yea...those ARE fruity pebbles in the background...jealous much???

Man...those things are harder to make than I thought. Especially without tape or anything...kinda a pain in the ass.

But so cool. lol.

peace n good livin'


----------



## taknitEZ95 (Apr 6, 2009)

wait...now u can see the fruity pebbles. lol...


god i'm high.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Apr 6, 2009)

lol... I would win this bitch if i wasn't roasted like a stuffed turkey....

damn i took me a half a hour to type this post?




taknitEZ95 said:


> wait...now u can see the fruity pebbles. lol...
> 
> 
> god i'm high.


----------



## taknitEZ95 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yea, I totally take back what I said earlier. Making a tinfoil hat...is HARD. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Calijuana (Apr 7, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i was gonna start a new thread and move all the entries over 3 at a time. we only have 2 so far.


Don't worry man more will come in late.. I for one am saving my designs till the end so no one can get ideas off mine.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Apr 8, 2009)

fdd, pls dont end it. I am in the design and build stage, not ready fer submission. But, ya said May 1, so, I figured another week and a half was cool.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 8, 2009)

Where in the hell am I? said:


> fdd, pls dont end it. I am in the design and build stage, not ready fer submission. But, ya said May 1, so, I figured another week and a half was cool.


may 1st is 3 weeks away......


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Apr 8, 2009)

420weedman said:


> may 1st is 3 weeks away......


I know. Thats why I was saying another week and a half. He was already talkin about closin this thread, why wud I wanna push it to the last minute?


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 8, 2009)

Where in the hell am I? said:


> I know. Thats why I was saying another week and a half. He was already talkin about closin this thread, why wud I wanna push it to the last minute?



no he was just talking about making a separate thread, in which would ONLY have entry pictures .


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2009)

Where in the hell am I? said:


> I know. Thats why I was saying another week and a half. He was already talkin about closin this thread, why wud I wanna push it to the last minute?


what in the f&%k are you talking about?


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 8, 2009)

420weedman said:


> no he was just talking about making a separate thread, in which would ONLY have entry pictures .





fdd2blk said:


> what in the f&%k are you talking about?



i think i figured it out


----------



## dontpanicorganic (Apr 8, 2009)

video submission... cobra foilship
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v188/digitalimage/?action=view&current=Video11.flv


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 8, 2009)

dontpanicorganic said:


> video submission... cobra foilship
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v188/digitalimage/?action=view&current=Video11.flv



haha incognito enough ?
bonus points ! bong rips wearing hat


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 8, 2009)

NIce, love the video submission.


----------



## BCtrippin (Apr 8, 2009)

dontpanicorganic said:


> video submission... cobra foilship
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v188/digitalimage/?action=view&current=Video11.flv


Nice bong...Does it just have 1 ash catcher?


----------



## Grubs (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 8, 2009)

whya re weedmans bars so damn long lol
Im gonna have to post a video clip mine has leds andsparklers


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 8, 2009)

what was they bullshit music you had on in the background dontpanic? lol sounded like that little kid rap need to upgared and listen to some hip hop


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> what was they bullshit music you had on in the background dontpanic? lol sounded like that little kid rap need to upgared and listen to some hip hop


i wasn't gonna say anything. 


[youtube]8bSOOmecA9A[/youtube]


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 9, 2009)

this ones more appropriate 

[youtube]zqnM-IyYYDs[/youtube]


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 9, 2009)

Please tell me you weren't encouraging people to listen to that crap FDD? It sounded like doctor seuss hooked up with a black girl and had a kid that thought he could rap.

Weedman, much better but personally I think this is more appropriate bong rip music then either of them. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz-2lqFHKO8


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 9, 2009)

sorry maybe this will work, I've never posted a video before. 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gz-2lqFHKO8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gz-2lqFHKO8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 9, 2009)

man wtf, well the first link should work. sorry for the multiple posts, feel free to delete the middle one FDD.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2009)

i know technically speaking its a mask but it was hella fun if it doesn't qualify ill make a new one


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Please tell me you weren't encouraging people to listen to that crap FDD? It sounded like doctor seuss hooked up with a black girl and had a kid that thought he could rap.
> 
> Weedman, much better but personally I think this is more appropriate bong rip music then either of them. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz-2lqFHKO8


that was "too short". one of the "original rappers" out of Oakland 30 years ago. a lot of history there, my friend.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Apr 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> what in the f&%k are you talking about?


Yep, 420Weedman figured it out. My bad, brah.


----------



## nickbbad (Apr 9, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i know technically speaking its a mask but it was hella fun if it doesn't qualify ill make a new one



is that mask from the labyrinth? I seem to remember david bowie wearing something similar at the ball.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 9, 2009)

Its all good FDD, its not my style, but I was just givin ya a hard time mostly.


----------



## dontpanicorganic (Apr 10, 2009)

BCtrippin said:


> Nice bong...Does it just have 1 ash catcher?



its an inline ash catcher / perc..


----------



## heftamga (Apr 10, 2009)

i'm in 
& this is my mask


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey FDD, what else did you used to listen to from that genre? NWA, Easy Duz It, Public Enemy, Erik B. & Rakim, De La Soul, Slick Rick....? I know you did if you're mentioning Too Short. Got to get some of the young bucks to figure out where their music comes from.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2009)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> Hey FDD, what else did you used to listen to from that genre? NWA, Easy Duz It, Public Enemy, Erik B. & Rakim, De La Soul, Slick Rick....? I know you did if you're mentioning Too Short. Got to get some of the young bucks to figure out where their music comes from.


i was living in the bay area in the late 80's we were mostly into metal. judas priest, sod, iron maiden, slayer, ....... but ..................... on the upper radio stations after 11 pm they would have all night "mix hours". all kinds of up and comings mixing the beats and rapping. it was insane crazy. i think these were the first "dj's". then they start having secret raves so you could go see them live. there were code words and secret invites. you had to go to 5 different location to find the real show. it was all underground ghetto stuff. crazy times, my friend. 


[youtube]MyAgPgZGDyg[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 10, 2009)

Lookin at my gucci it's about that time.

Did they ever play old mix-a-lot? You know it's old school when the rappers are bragging about having cellular phones. We didn't get rap down in san diego back then.


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Apr 10, 2009)

I figured you more of a metal guy with that pic of you with a mohawk floating around, I just asked because you mentioned Short. I still love me some Iron Maiden once in awhile. Did you get into the Jam at all? Do like any indie new wave stuff? I've got some friends from Milwaukee that have a pretty good band (I like em anyway), and they put on a pretty good live show. Here's a link to their site if you (or anyone else) want to check it out. http://www.newloud.com/ Let me know what you think.


----------



## dontpanicorganic (Apr 10, 2009)

holy fucking tin foil hahahahaha

i might have to go buy a roll... can we turn this into a aluminum foil suit contest?


----------



## BCtrippin (Apr 10, 2009)

dontpanicorganic said:


> can we turn this into a aluminum foil suit contest?


Aluminum foil suite of Armor? Genius!


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 10, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i was living in the bay area in the late 80's we were mostly into metal. judas priest, sod, iron maiden, slayer, ....... but ..................... on the upper radio stations after 11 pm they would have all night "mix hours". all kinds of up and comings mixing the beats and rapping. it was insane crazy. i think these were the first "dj's". then they start having secret raves so you could go see them live. there were code words and secret invites. you had to go to 5 different location to find the real show. it was all underground ghetto stuff. crazy times, my friend.


yeah beastie boys rox
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lg_PNKah1ow&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lg_PNKah1ow&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
sorry bro 
HAD TO BE DONE

hey fdd 
i like the idea of the competition but fuck me this one sux 
i just cant do it lol 

who'd of thunk making a foil clown hat and what not would be so fucking hard.. 

whats the go anyways????... 
are we doin the legwork so you can steal our hat ideas to look cool whilst hiding from the aliens and protecting your shit from the govournment..

clever man
good shit im in lol... 

sorry for going off topic but i would have entered already if my hat making skills didnt need to be worked on a bit more lol, well see tho 

and a question 
were not allowed glue or tape or stencils right????

well thats about it sorry for this basic waste of post space like i said it had to be done 

peace out​


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 10, 2009)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> Hey FDD, what else did you used to listen to from that genre? NWA, Easy Duz It, Public Enemy, Erik B. & Rakim, De La Soul, Slick Rick....? I know you did if you're mentioning Too Short. Got to get some of the young bucks to figure out where their music comes from.



I love De La Soul, I'm also a really big fan of Tribe called quest, and Jurassic 5, and can't forget some old school ice Cube.


----------



## budy budman (Apr 11, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> this is my final one for now I call this one POTHEAD
> 
> View attachment 378930
> View attachment 378931
> ...


Dude.............thats going to be hard to beat!!! Got my wheels turning now.


----------



## nickbbad (Apr 11, 2009)

budy budman said:


> Dude.............thats going to be hard to beat!!! Got my wheels turning now.



Thank you!!! It not only protects my brain waves from being read but it also confuses them into thinking I may only be plant life... This will definitely be an advantage when the invasion comes


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 11, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> Thank you!!! It not only protects my brain waves from being read but it also confuses them into thinking I may only be plant life... This will definitely be an advantage when the invasion comes


unless they are coming for the weed.


----------



## mygirls (Apr 13, 2009)

i'llseewhat i can't twist up. im in


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Apr 13, 2009)

Hard rock baby

Tantric down and out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQqkujTXKZo

down south rap...

Still the barre baby- Big moe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=711iMIm3g9U

working on my hat to day but these are going to hard to beat, And I have no extra time but I will see what I can pull out of dukes hat..



chunkymunkey33 said:


> Hey FDD, what else did you used to listen to from that genre? NWA, Easy Duz It, Public Enemy, Erik B. & Rakim, De La Soul, Slick Rick....? I know you did if you're mentioning Too Short. Got to get some of the young bucks to figure out where their music comes from.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Apr 13, 2009)

The real weed song 
Dallas baby!

Mr.lucci and pookie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSq5EQeTco8




Thundercat said:


> Please tell me you weren't encouraging people to listen to that crap FDD? It sounded like doctor seuss hooked up with a black girl and had a kid that thought he could rap.
> 
> Weedman, much better but personally I think this is more appropriate bong rip music then either of them. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz-2lqFHKO8


----------



## dontpanicorganic (Apr 14, 2009)

mr pookie stole money and a pitbull pup i paid for from me... fuck that bitch..

i know where you live pookie!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 15, 2009)

I got an entry comin at ya....its gonna be bitchin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> is that mask from the labyrinth? I seem to remember david bowie wearing something similar at the ball.



hahah yeah i think he did wear a similar one, its a venetian ball mask there's loads of different styles the one ive tried to imitate is the plague doctors mask. 




 Taken from Venice's plague afflicted past, this costume mimics the doctors who roamed Venice determining which patients were doomed and destined for the plagued body dumping ground on a nearby island.​ The big nose was filled with herbs thought to protect the doctor from contracting the disease. As the disease was passed by the bite of fleas, the mask in reality served only to protect the doctor from the unpleasant odors of the city and the dead and dying.​ At the peak of the plague, which hit Venice, a sea-faring nation, first in Europe, 2/3 of the inhabitants of Venice died, decimating the city-state and dooming it to lose it's prominent place in the world of trade and finance.​ The Doctor, or Dottore, is also a Commedia dell'Arte character. He is a Bolognese University trained doctor who is learned and respected by others, but who in reality is foolish, ill-educated as seen by his mangling of the language, and prone to pointless, learned debates while his patients die. He is known by many names, including *Graziano* and *Balanzone*, but the character is always the same.​ ​


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 15, 2009)

very informative!


----------



## aba (Apr 15, 2009)

dontpanicorganic said:


> video submission... cobra foilship
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v188/digitalimage/?action=view&current=Video11.flv


who raps in the song in the video? 
cuz unlike those other haters i liked it ^^


----------



## dontpanicorganic (Apr 15, 2009)

aba said:


> who raps in the song in the video?
> cuz unlike those other haters i liked it ^^


young dro - fly as i can be


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 16, 2009)

hmm i might have to whip something up LOL this looks interesting..

fdd, do "masks" count as "hats"


----------



## Kingb420 (Apr 16, 2009)

a couple NICE hats! need more!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 16, 2009)

this contest died.


----------



## nickbbad (Apr 16, 2009)

I think it has to do with waiting to the very end. I myself have 1 more hat im going to enter... or maybe they saw your pieces and decided it wasnt worth it...<<< JK JK
L


----------



## dontpanicorganic (Apr 16, 2009)

i win! yay!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 17, 2009)

I am waiting till the end....it shall be EPIC


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2009)

yteah im not done yet ive got a wicked idea im gonna spend time making at the weekend ill post it monday!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2009)

very cool. i look forward to seeing them all.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 17, 2009)

... This is possibly the best thing ever!!! I know exactly what I'm doing when I get home!!


----------



## justinbars (Apr 21, 2009)

ok here is my attempt to make a gas mask(hat ), I havn't seen one of these so i think its original, if someone already did im sorry
The white spots across is from a dirty mirror i took the picture through
To make it i got items like tape rolls and toilet cardboard things and put tin foil around them then took the item out to keep the shape


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Apr 25, 2009)

nothing too fancy...


----------



## getwrecked (Apr 28, 2009)

lol that would be a hat and not a mask LOL, slash


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2009)

pretty sure we were making HATS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## getwrecked (Apr 28, 2009)

lol OH! WELL
i didn't notice since everyone else submitted a mask it seems hahaha
even yours looked like a mask.
my bad though lol


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> pretty sure we were making HATS!!!!!!!!!


Your example picture in the first post says otherwise....


----------



## getwrecked (Apr 28, 2009)

id assume a lot of people wouldn't want there faces right there so they would make masks. i certainly wouldn't my face in plain site on here


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 28, 2009)

make the hat put RIU and the date on a piece of paper put it next to the hat and take a photo that shows the two.

wow 
its that simple
yeah i know 
im the greatest, i am the smartest
i came up with it all by myself..no help..not like its not the basis of most RIU comps,
bow down to me and kiss my feet kiss-ass

sorry people but true that wasnt exactly a hard one to solve 
sorry i was an ass by the way i couldnt help it


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2009)

do whatever you want. i pick the winner.


----------



## getwrecked (Apr 28, 2009)

my favorite one was the first samari one, that one was bad ass


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2009)

i have a favorite in mind.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 28, 2009)

weed plant on head FTW!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 28, 2009)

Well its a couple weeks later then I planned, but mine is on the way. I'm putting it all together right now. I'll either put pics up tonight, or tomorrow.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 28, 2009)

Well I got it done. Its my take on sort of a rasta hat. I call it " if I only had some braids". Hope you guys like it. Here's a couple pics, sorry they are so big.


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 28, 2009)

if you got there with a pen or something and serated the leaves i bet you could make them resemble leaves 

but then again ive fucked up heaps of attempts dont listen to my advise lol.. these foil hats brainwave hats arent so easy lol.

well done to all the entries so far yas have done better than i have been able too lol.
it sux im normally good at crafty stuff


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 28, 2009)

I tried serating the edges on some, but it didn't really work well cus its made from foil.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2009)

i think it's pretty cool.


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 28, 2009)

see thats exactly where i woulda fucked up. sadly i havent even got that far as i said i suck at hat making lol. 

i havent been able to pull anything even worth fine tuning off yet lol.

anyhoo ill stop taking this thread off topic now

sorry fdd


----------



## nickbbad (Apr 28, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Well I got it done. Its my take on sort of a rasta hat. I call it " if I only had some braids". Hope you guys like it. Here's a couple pics, sorry they are so big.



Nice work thundercat... I had started a rasta hat 2 but yours looks better with those leaves... Dammit !!! . Oh well I still have 1 or 2 other things I might try...Good Luck!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 28, 2009)

THanks Fdd I was hoping you'd like it. I was gonna make a whole plant out of foil, and put it on top of a hat, but that other guy did the whole plant in the pot on top thing, and I didn't want it to look like I copied him! I was pretty pleased with how this turned out.


----------



## nickbbad (Apr 29, 2009)

Here is my last entry... It is a mix of 2 different ideas I had that I ended up not liking on there own.
I dont know what to call it but its a frog wearing a sombrero.








sorry about the quality of the last pic its hard to take a good pic when you only have a pinhole to see thru. I hope you all like it


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Apr 29, 2009)

Unfortunately this month sukked, so I have no entry, but ya all rock w/yer entries!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2009)

coool entries guys! im gonna post mine last minute just hope no one beats me to it...


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 29, 2009)

I just had a look at all the entries so far and there are some very creative hat designs and it looks like a shit load of foil has been used in some of them.

Great stuff.


Hey fdd, can we get a poll goin so we can all get a chance to have a vote for the winner?


----------



## getwrecked (Apr 29, 2009)

ahaha, that frog is dope lol


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 29, 2009)

nickbbad, love the frog, thats funny as hell!


----------



## heftamga (Apr 29, 2009)

some very  enties.
i like the marijuana hat. it must have been a lot of finger work behind it.
lots of respect for all.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> I just had a look at all the entries so far and there are some very creative hat designs and it looks like a shit load of foil has been used in some of them.
> 
> Great stuff.
> 
> ...


if you all want to do it that way we can. it would be a lot easier on me. yeah, i think so.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 29, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Well I got it done. Its my take on sort of a rasta hat. I call it " if I only had some braids". Hope you guys like it. Here's a couple pics, sorry they are so big.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 29, 2009)

THanks alot guys, glad everyone likes it so much! I did spend the whole night sitting and making all the pieces of it, and then it didn't take too long to put it all together. I got nervous a couple times, aluminum foil can rip VERY easily!


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok guys Ive been working on a special kind of plant for years now. I wanted to create something that would really maximize the benefits of natural light. And I wanted something that would grow the biggest and fattest marijuana buds, as well as delicious tomatoes. 
So I took one the healthiest female hybrid tomato plants I could find. And I crossed it with the best homegrown male plant Ive ever had. Added some "special nutrients" to help create the reflective surface......
And Here you have it ladies and gentlemen!!!! BIGTOMATOFARMERS MARITOMATO!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2009)

thats straight up madness! nice work!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 30, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Ok guys Ive been working on a special kind of plant for years now. I wanted to create something that would really maximize the benefits of natural light. And I wanted something that would grow the biggest and fattest marijuana buds, as well as delicious tomatoes.
> So I took one the healthiest female hybrid tomato plants I could find. And I crossed it with the best homegrown male plant Ive ever had. Added some "special nutrients" to help create the reflective surface......
> And Here you have it ladies and gentlemen!!!! BIGTOMATOFARMERS MARITOMATO!!!!!!


Nice.....becareful you don't strain your neck while wearing it....LOLlooks good bro......


----------



## getwrecked (Apr 30, 2009)

you can do squats while wearing that thing LOL


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok so not to be a dick, but wasn't the hat supposed to be made ONLY out of foil? I'm pretty sure it looks like that big plant hat thing has wooden skewers as the branches, and maybe a paper towel roll as the VERY symmetrical stem? Again, not tryin to be mean or a poor sport, but rules are rules right?


----------



## Bigrintxas (Apr 30, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Ok so not to be a dick, but wasn't the hat supposed to be made ONLY out of foil? I'm pretty sure it looks like that big plant hat thing has wooden skewers as the branches, and maybe a paper towel roll as the VERY symmetrical stem? Again, not tryin to be mean or a poor sport, but rules are rules right?


I dont think the rules were very clear. Just says foil and shiny stuff.... Lets not get too picky here.
Either way you both have great hats.... I love the dread weeds thundercat, and the tomato/weed plant is great too!! Good luck both of you...


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice entries so far everyone.. lol... some crazy shyt again.. 

Unfortunately I'm gonna have to sit this round out .. my daughter's bunny chewed up the cord to my camera battery charger .. I've seriously spliced this damn cord 30+ times already.. lol.. it still ain't workin .. I'ma keep fucking around with it.. but, I'm so damn high .. I don't think I'ma fix it in time.. lol...  so.. yeah.. lol..


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Apr 30, 2009)

I dunno man.. the rules are foil only.. we couldn't even have colored foil last time, let alone other materials for structuring.. lol.. 

Dude.. Bigrintxas.. your avatar is awesome.. I'm gonna watch 300 now.. lol..


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> make your best "foil" hat. silver shiny stuff only.


...............


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 30, 2009)

I guess I jumped ahead of myself and got carried away... haha oh well. I had fun doing it. Yes thundercat is right, I used a bucket and a closet rod for the base, and wooden skewers for the stems. then wrapped it all in foil. i thought foil was the only thing that could be exposed.
There is some very stiff competition this round. Some very nice foil hats.... +rep to all you crazy bastards who entered the contest. lol. I hope you had as much fun as I did. Smoke one up for me...


----------



## letsdothis21 (Apr 30, 2009)

Savin my spot on this thread...will post the pics in a bit, just in time hopefully haha


----------



## nickbbad (Apr 30, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Ok so not to be a dick, but wasn't the hat supposed to be made ONLY out of foil? I'm pretty sure it looks like that big plant hat thing has wooden skewers as the branches, and maybe a paper towel roll as the VERY symmetrical stem? Again, not tryin to be mean or a poor sport, but rules are rules right?


LOL I didnt want to say anything... Good luck all


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 30, 2009)

NO hard feeelings big tomato! I really wasn't trying to be a rat or anything. The hat was sweet as hell, I don't know how you managed not to break your neck with it on, it was huuuge, lol.


----------



## letsdothis21 (Apr 30, 2009)

letsdothis21 said:


> Savin my spot on this thread...will post the pics in a bit, just in time hopefully haha


Guess I couldn't edit my post, but here are my 2 entries 

One for fdd...




Bong hat, complete with smoke rings...


----------



## letsdothis21 (May 1, 2009)

Also, everything is made of tinfoil except for the hose "accessory" hopefully thats okay


----------



## fdd2blk (May 1, 2009)

letsdothis21 said:


> Also, everything is made of tinfoil except for the hose "accessory" hopefully thats okay


i'll let that one slide.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2009)

so i made a wreath ala julius ceaser but due to my massive cranium it didnt fit n the missus didnt want her dial on RIU  gutted.

anyway here it is


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2009)

So Fdd are you still planning on moving all the pics to another thread? Have you been already, and I missed it?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 1, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> So Fdd are you still planning on moving all the pics to another thread? Have you been already, and I missed it?



link is in my signature ........................ https://www.rollitup.org/contests/181153-fdds-foil-hat-contest-entries.html#post2337425


----------



## fdd2blk (May 1, 2009)

any late entries?

going once .............


----------



## M Blaze (May 1, 2009)

So fdd are we gonna have a poll on this?

Its gonna be fuckin hard to choose coz theres soo many good entries!


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2009)

Ah thanks Fdd didn't even notice, lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 1, 2009)

going twice ..................


----------



## fdd2blk (May 2, 2009)

game over ............................

winner will be announced in the next few days. thank you everyone.


----------



## budy budman (May 2, 2009)

fdd,
Sorry for the late entry, had this made awhile back and I did not have a chance to retake the pic with my RUI or my name on it.

It was fun giving it a shot though and everyones hats are pretty f.......ing awesome.
Really wanted to win one of your pipes.
Aloha


----------



## BCtrippin (May 2, 2009)

Is there gonna be a vote for the winner??


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 2, 2009)

I think ultimately FDD will decide. He said he picks the winner. But there was also talk about doing a poll. So Im not sure haha. 
Some very nice hats out there. Good luck all.


----------



## BCtrippin (May 2, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> I think ultimately FDD will decide. He said he picks the winner. But there was also talk about doing a poll. So Im not sure haha.
> Some very nice hats out there. Good luck all.


....Thanks for clearing that up. 

Soo.. FDD, Are you gonna make the final call or is it gonna come to a vote like was mentioned earlier?


----------



## nickbbad (May 2, 2009)

I think I actually prefer that he doesnt do a poll or if he does that it just a suggestion cause otherwise I think you could get some tampering with the votes. I mean all you would have to do is make a new account to vote for yourself and people could do that all day long plus you have people who have been here forever and people are more likely to vote for someone they know or talk to often then someone they don't know. If he needs a second opinion he can always ask his wife. Since there were so many good entries FDD what do you think about giving out a 2nd place? After all you do have all those pipe to get rid of...


----------



## nickbbad (May 2, 2009)

or you could do your personal favorite and a fan favorite and just have people vote on the fan favorite.


----------



## BCtrippin (May 2, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> I think I actually prefer that he doesnt do a poll or if he does that it just a suggestion cause otherwise I think you could get some tampering with the votes. I mean all you would have to do is make a new account to vote for yourself and people could do that all day long plus you have people who have been here forever and people are more likely to vote for someone they know or talk to often then someone they don't know. If he needs a second opinion he can always ask his wife. Since there were so many good entries FDD what do you think about giving out a 2nd place? After all you do have all those pipe to get rid of...


Anyone can make an open poll that shows who voted. If theres a ton of voters with accounts created today then we will all know that its BS.




nickbbad said:


> or you could do your personal favorite and a fan favorite and just have people vote on the fan favorite.


I thought that was the whole point?? Everyone votes on the one they like the most...??  Im a little confused actually on what you mean here.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 2, 2009)

i'm gonna sit down with my wife when we both have a moment and go thru them all. if i need help i'll get back to you all. 


how's that?


----------



## nickbbad (May 2, 2009)

sounds good fdd



BCtrippin said:


> Anyone can make an open poll that shows who voted. If theres a ton of voters with accounts created today then we will all know that its BS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just meant that he could give 2 prizes 1 for his favorite and 1 for who ever won the poll. Anyways good luck all and props to all the contestants.


----------



## BCtrippin (May 2, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> I just meant that he could give 2 prizes 1 for his favorite and 1 for who ever won the poll. Anyways good luck all and props to all the contestants.


Oh, I see what your sayin, yeah, thats not a bad idea.

I think your just really wanting to win a pipe..


----------



## Thundercat (May 2, 2009)

who doesn't want to win, lol.


----------



## nickbbad (May 3, 2009)

I entered a frog in a sombrero if that doesn't tell you I want to win then I don't know what would


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 3, 2009)

I like thundercats entry the best!....but if I had to vote, I'd have to go with my buddy on this one and vote for budybudmans entry  kiss-asskiss-assyeah budman!!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 3, 2009)

there is no one better than the other. 

EVERYONE spent A LOT of time on these. as much time as i spend on a pipe. i spent 2 hours on one the other day only to have it shatter. i know how hard this all is.


----------



## BCtrippin (May 3, 2009)

Well heres my votes....not that it will help much...ahahaha.


Best "tin foil hat" *picture* is DEFINITELY the bong hat with smoke rings...I love the smoke rings..

Quality/Detail I would have to go with the Frog head hat. That one is pretty sweet.


Anyway, thats my opinion. I honestly feel sorry for whoever makes the final call. Its gonna be tough choice to make.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 3, 2009)

i see 15 different users who entered can everyone double check and make sure they are on the "entries" thread, please. thank you. 

user who have submitted entries:


acexxer
drgreenz
taintshredder
taknitEZ95
nickbbad
dontpanicorganic
don gin and tom
heftamga
justinbars 
hoppus the caveman
thundercat
nickbbad
bigtomatofarmer
letsdothis21
budy budman


----------



## Masterofgenetics (May 4, 2009)

well who won? I thought it was done on may 1st


----------



## fdd2blk (May 4, 2009)

Masterofgenetics said:


> well who won? I thought it was done on may 1st



it was, give me a minute.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 4, 2009)

i put everyone's name in a hat. i drew a name as the winner. i could think of no other way. there is no one hat better than all the others. 






and the winner is .................................


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 4, 2009)

congrats. nickbad


----------



## Thundercat (May 4, 2009)

COngrats nick, you definitely deserved it man, the frog is sweet as hell!! You should wear it for halloween!


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 4, 2009)

Wow, so many great entrys.

Congrats Nick.

Great contest and some nice pipes FDD!!!


My sad foil hat story:
I used a whole roll of foil, made a giant 4 foot mad hatters hat. It took me about 3 hours of shaping and folding to get it right. But only about 10 seconds for my doggy to stomp all over it and completely ruin it. But next contest, I shall prevail!!!




_
He's a bad boy, but i still love him.
_


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2009)

Congrats Nick! great hats everyone!

so wheres the pic of the prize FDD???


----------



## heftamga (May 4, 2009)

congratulations nickbbad.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Congrats Nick! great hats everyone!
> 
> so wheres the pic of the prize FDD???


i'm really lazy. i'll try to get some pics up soon.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 4, 2009)

Congratulations Nickbad. That hat reminds me of Senior Frogs. Haha I have a shirt from there. 
Well done everybody who entered. Alot of very nice hats this round.... + rep to all - Peace


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2009)

Congrats, Nick! That hat is cool as hell!


----------



## budy budman (May 4, 2009)

Congrats nickbbad alot of work went into your hat, I loved it.

And thanks fdd for the fun..............cool contest, hope there is more because we all want your pipes


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 4, 2009)

I want the marbles!!


----------



## nickbbad (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Guys! and thanks FDD! It was a lot of fun You all had some great hats and I know how hard it is to make a good one so + rep to all contestants


----------



## nickbbad (May 4, 2009)

Ok well rollitup won't allow me to rep anyone else today so for those contestants that haven't gotten a +rep from me yet I will get to you guys tomorrow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2009)

new comp ideas???? that was so much fun


----------



## nickbbad (May 5, 2009)

So I have taken a look at the pieces you have up fdd and Im pretty sure I want this one






But if you have anything new please post them so I can make sure. And thanks again for holding the contest.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 6, 2009)

that's my first good blow out. i have a few others that came out funky, that's was my first good one. i'll get it in the mail in the next day or two.


----------



## FLoJo (May 6, 2009)

thats really cool of you fdd.. a very nice gesture indeed even though you dont need it, +rep


----------



## colombiangrower (May 8, 2009)

Here they have no bongs or glass pipes. they only have bamboo and wood. Oh and papers.

Whens the contest End?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2009)

colombiangrower said:


> Here they have no bongs or glass pipes. they only have bamboo and wood. Oh and papers.
> 
> Whens the contest End?


last week.

you have no glass where you are?


----------



## colombiangrower (May 8, 2009)

nope no glass! it sucks! Bogotá i imagine has glass but its 12 hours from me. I don´t go often. and the glass i here is outragous in price. the papers here are 3bucks a pack, these cats use some wierd think shit that they get from some package plnt. i buy wraps. they don´t know what kind is! only the rich ad well conected know what it is! do you ship international?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2009)

colombiangrower said:


> nope no glass! it sucks! Bogotá i imagine has glass but its 12 hours from me. I don´t go often. and the glass i here is outragous in price. the papers here are 3bucks a pack, these cats use some wierd think shit that they get from some package plnt. i buy wraps. they don´t know what kind is! only the rich ad well conected know what it is! do you ship international?


it depends on your customs laws. would glass make it thru?


----------



## colombiangrower (May 8, 2009)

It is nothing like the u.s.! you can have anything sent here! I have had no problems! we have a clothing store here i import clothes all the time. the packages come to my door. just as long when you fill out your customs form you put gift and no comercial sale. there is a spot that asks the commercial value of the item you just put 0 and it does not get open or tampered with. they look at your customs form to determine a tax if its a gift , no tax. you have pics and prices?


----------



## Jester88 (May 9, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> new comp ideas???? that was so much fun


i reckon chop bowl art


----------



## nickbbad (May 19, 2009)

Just wanted to update I got my bowl about a week ago and its a good pipe,. I have made it my hash pipe and am very happy with it


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> Just wanted to update I got my bowl about a week ago and its a good pipe,. I have made it my hash pipe and am very happy with it


very cool.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 19, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> Just wanted to update I got my bowl about a week ago and its a good pipe,. I have made it my hash pipe and am very happy with it


 Thanks for the update. I was wondering if you got it and how it smoked. Thanks man. Enjoy


----------



## pinkus (May 26, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i put everyone's name in a hat. i drew a name as the winner. i could think of no other way. there is no one hat better than all the others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn, that is one sweet hat.


----------



## pinkus (May 26, 2009)

colombiangrower said:


> nope no glass! it sucks! Bogotá i imagine has glass but its 12 hours from me. I don´t go often. and the glass i here is outragous in price. the papers here are 3bucks a pack, these cats use some wierd think shit that they get from some package plnt. i buy wraps. they don´t know what kind is! only the rich ad well conected know what it is! do you ship international?


You can't find good weed in Columbia!? My world view has just been pushed off it's axis


----------



## EeekAmouse (Jun 17, 2009)

What happened to the 1oz shotgass competition? look I dont wanna be a pain in the ass but I didnt wanna hack off a limb from my white widow to do this...
IF YOUR GONNA CLOSE THE THREAD!

well here it iz anyway...

Date, time, quarter for scale and a bonsai'd white widow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2009)

wasnt that comp from seed anyway?


----------



## Jester88 (Jun 20, 2009)

hmmmm least he was honest lol.


----------



## tsdriles06 (Jul 8, 2009)

im still pissed i lost last years contest


----------



## Lakai (Feb 14, 2010)

junkie-knight heft didn't win,ha,ha, must show that picture to all my friends!!! thanx a lot!


----------



## BquamB (Mar 21, 2010)

Best contest idea ever.


----------



## Delux83 (Mar 31, 2010)

know yall was posting weed songs a few pages ago but heres a good one till i get my entry in later today 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSq5EQeTco8
couldnt fig out how to post the video how the hell yall do that?


----------



## iNFID3L (May 18, 2011)

_*LOL.*_..._*Crazy ! *_


----------



## Derple (Jun 3, 2011)

I really like the idea for the prize, where do we submit our hats?


----------



## Naminator (Jun 9, 2011)

This contest was held over two years ago and completed to boot.


----------



## 303 (Jun 11, 2011)

Contests? I wanna play! FDD any new contests coming up?


----------



## ODanksta (May 4, 2015)

Bump. Who is down for a part two contest?


----------

